

Michael Lopp on Managing Werewolves - naish
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/managing-werewolves/

======
Locke1689
I thought everyone would have heard of this by now - the original version of
the game is called Mafia and it's been around for ages.

Even has a wikipedia page: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_(game)>

~~~
troels
I thought the original was called Dungeons & Dragons. Interesting game,
actually.

------
anigbrowl
His blog (<http://www.randsinrepose.com/>) is just as good, which is to say
very.

